# Stampede At Naina Devi Temple



## dalbirk (Aug 5, 2008)

i feel sorry for all those ppl who lost their lives, may their souls rest in a peace but i was looking at the list of those who died and majority of them hav a kaur and singh in their names......which means they were sikh......what were they doing at the naina devi when our guru's strictly prohibited us to worship idols or any devis.....no wonder sikh panth is going thru all these troubles today guru gobind singh ji said clearly

" jab lag khalsa rehe niyara tab lag tez diyo mein sara
jab ehe gey vipran ki reet mein na kaaru in ki parteet "

today most of us r going on the vipran ki reet.....
-----------------------------------------------------

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Main News


99 temple victims were from Punjab
Megha Mann
Tribune News Service 


Grief-stricken parents and relations of Kiran, a victim of the Naina Devi stampede, at their residence at Lelewala village, near Talwandi Sabo, on Monday morning before the cremation. — A Tribune photograph 
Anandpur Sahib, August 4
Ninetynine of the 146 victims killed in the stampede at Naina Devi on Sunday were from Punjab. These include 54 men and 45 women. The maximum number of deceased, 73, was from different parts of Patiala.

Twentyone of the deceased were reportedly from Haryana, this includes 13 men and eight women. Of the nine killed from Himachal Pradesh, there were three men and six women. Five people from Bihar died in the accident, of these there were two men and three women.

A total number of 35 women and 32 children died in the incident. In Haryana, 17 members of a family were killed. Most of the injured were discharged from hospital late evening today. 

Among the injured, five were from Ludhiana, three from Moga, one each from Gooda, Pajkalain in Haryana, Jagraon, Khanna, Bilaspur and Una, five from Ambala, two from Bathinda, eight from Barnala, seven from Sangrur, seven from Mansa and two from Patiala.

-----------------------------
*List of dead*

Bilaspur, August 4
At least a total 140 persons, who became unfortunate victims of a stampede at shrine of Shri Nainadevi temple, have been identified. The list of the dead was released by the district administration here this evening. 

The list includes nine persons from Himachal Pradesh out of whom eight belong to one family of Santosh Garh in Una district and one person T{censored}m of Chadiar village. 

Those of Santosh Garh are Balbir Chabba, T{censored}m Chand, Bimla devi, Vishakgha Devi, Chanchal Chabba, Kiran Bala, Lalita and Shipali, Santosh Garh. 

Sixtynine persons, including 29 females, have been identified from Punjab. These are — Bant Singh, Patiala; Balbir Singh, Patiala; Babu Singh, Sangrur; Angrej Singh, Mansa; Tarun Kumar, Patiala; Labhreet Singh, Barnala; Gurcharan Singh, Bhatinda; Dev Dass, Barnala; Harbans Singh, Sangrur; Pravin Sharma, Sangrur; Yadvinder Singh, Patl Singh, Patiala; Rohit, Patiala; Manpreet, Mansa; Lakhvinder Singh, Samana. 

The women are — Sushma, Rajpura; Seema Devi, Rajura; Kanchan, Samana; Krishna, Rajpura; Ruchi, Manjeet kaur, Patiala. 

Kamaljeet kaur, Babudevi, Barnala; Garima Verma, Bandlade; Pooja Devi, Muitu Ram Milan Kaur, Mansa. Rekharani, Budlada; Surjeet Kaur, Sangrur; and Mohindra, Bhatinda. 

Kinni, Shimlauri, Renu, Ludhiana and Sunita, Samana; Jaswant Kaur, Patiala. Mandeep Kaur, Kulwinder Kaur, Darshana; Harbans Kaur, Poonam, Nabha; Manjeet Kaur, Patiala. 

Neelam Rani, Mansa; Gurmeet, Fatehpur; Pooja, Moga; Kiran Jeet Kaur, Moga; Ranjeet Kaur Mansa. 

Other men victims of this tragedy are — Ashutosh, Neeraj kumar, Patiala; Krishan, Manjeet, Patiala; Bitu Ram, Patta; Gian Ram, Samana; Jai Pal, Samana; Kulwant, Patiala; Gurmeet Singh, Ludhiana; Amandeep, Muktsar; Vikram, Charanjeet Singh, Batoli; Kajd Ram, Batoli; Jagdish Singh, Patiala; Raj kumar, Sangrur. 

Sukhdev, Barnala, Ashok Kumar, Nabha; Sagar Batra, Nabha; Amandeep Singh, Bhatinda; Hunny, Samana; Gurcharan Singh, Bhatinda; Balmukund, Muktsar; Jaswinder Singh, Moga; Harbans Singh, Sangrur; Devu Ram, Barnala; and Vikar Singh, Budhlada. 

Men from Haryana are — Vinit kumar, Sirsa; Ankit, Ambala; Ajay Kumar, Jind; Deepak, Fatehabad; Nishi, Fatehabad; Vicky Saini, Tohana; Soni, Fatehabad; and Lovely, Jaghsoi, Haryana. 

Women are — Gurmeet, Malkeet Kaur, Jamalpur; Pooja, Tohana; Mohinder, Fatehabad. Komal, Panipat; Mohinder Devi, Panipat; Sapna, Fatehabad and Suman from Sunam. 

Other persons identified are-Manpreet, Ambala; Satpal, Patiala; Garja Ram, Ludhiana; Pyara Singh, Patiala; Balwant Singh, Patiala; Balbir Singh, Patiala; Pritpal Singh, Patiala; Jasmin and Ajeet, Fatehabad; Sonu, Mansa and Ashu of Dolu Mansa. 

Surinder Pal Kaur, Sangrur; Shakuntla Devi, Sunam; Simri, Payal Arora, Kiran, all from Badrokha in Sangrur district. Muni Kaur, Bhatinda; Bhura kaur, Talwandi; Nasib Kaur, Rampura; Shanti Devi, Patiala; Golu, Tiwana; Paramjeet Kaur, Barnala; Sonu, Fatehabad and Raj kumari from Mansa.


----------



## pk70 (Aug 5, 2008)

*It is a great tragedy. Condolences to all families. 
Names cannot represent religion, it is only the practical aspect that does.  as Guru says" a few will follow Guru.  also never forget, it is also His Hukm.*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 6, 2008)

Absolutley..sikhi/gurmatt Is In Practise..not Names...or Even Form !!!
Many Have Sikh Names..sikh Form...but Never Practised Sikhi Ever....
Gyani Jarnail Singh


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Aug 7, 2008)

Gurfateh
People who visit Naina devi are more like the jatts and films like Jatt Jeona Maur made jatts going to mata naina devi more popular.

Perhaps they should be given writng of Bhai Veer Singh Ji about truth of devi.But many Sikhs in malwa become Sikhs to look like ruling Pholkia Sikhs,They took the attire but are yet to be Sikh from thier thoughts.

what das understand about Devi is that it is meant by nature/Kudrat/Prakrit/shakti

ਪੰਨਾ 339, ਸਤਰ 19
ਕਾਟਿ ਸਕਤਿ ਸਿਵ ਸਹਜੁ ਪ੍ਰਗਾਸਿਓ ਏਕੈ ਏਕ ਸਮਾਨਾਨਾ ॥
काटि सकति सिव सहजु प्रगासिओ एकै एक समानाना ॥
Kāt sakaṯ siv sahj pargāsi*o ėkai ėk samānānā.
I have broken the bonds of Maya; the intuitive peace and poise of Shiva has dawned within me, and I am merged in oneness with the One.
*भगत कबीर जी*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


people go to devi for worldly things while Akal makes us satisfy for ever.
[/SIZE]


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 8, 2008)

Bhai lehna Ji (Guru Angad Sahib ji ) used to go to Naina devi Yatras....and GAVE UP doign so when He met GURU NANAK....BUT the SIKHS of the same GURUS...cant seem to STOP/GIVE it up even after 550 YEARS !!! are we missing something ??


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 8, 2008)

vijaydeep Singh said:


> Gurfateh
> People who visit Naina devi are more like the jatts and films like Jatt Jeona Maur made jatts going to mata naina devi more popular.
> 
> Perhaps they should be given writng of Bhai Veer Singh Ji about truth of devi.But many Sikhs in malwa become Sikhs to look like ruling Pholkia Sikhs,They took the attire but are yet to be Sikh from thier thoughts.
> ...



Vijaydeep ji

How can we get a copy of  writng of Bhai Veer Singh Ji about truth of devi. If it is in Punjabi, it may be worth the money to pay to get it translated. Any help you can give i would appreciate.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Aug 10, 2008)

Gurfateh

Das will visit the local book store within day or two and will inform you later on baout its availabilty over here.Das was in Punjab  a day beofore,had he read this post then he could have arranged it.Anyway after getting the book,das will try to despatch it to yourself.Akal Bless.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 10, 2008)

and once you get aad0002 bhen jio....share it with all of us...

Gyani JS


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, I will share it. I am wondering more about how long it is. Because there are file size limits on forum file uploads. And my files space is almost used up. We would have to take this one step at a time. First find the book.  Step 1. And then find the translator...heh heh.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 10, 2008)

step 3..typist.....and then.....post replies to all those mails..he he he.. its not as easy as 1,2,3 ??
Gyani JS..
:happy:


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 11, 2008)

Well one thing wouls make it easier  -- Gyani ji -- we have a scanner at work and a person can feed multiple pages into it and it comes out as one pdf file.

So if I could get to this step and then figure out how to upload it, then anyone who reads Punjabi could read it with no translator needed. 

Problem here is the problem of limited file sizes for member uploads. But the typist/translation piece is hard -- let's see if we get off of square 1.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Aug 12, 2008)

Gurfateh

name of the book is "Devi Pujan Parhtal" by Bhai Veer Singh Ji,

Das has just seen it,yet there is no copy of the same book to be sold as yet.Das is on the look out for another copy.So sorry for the delay.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Aug 12, 2008)

Gurfateh
Welcome :: Bhai Vir Singh Sahitya Sadan
43. Devi Pujan Partal 20x30 108 6/-


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Aug 13, 2008)

Gurfateh

So far das has not obtained book either from Chater Singh Jevan Singh nor Bhai Veer Singh Sadan so he will try it from some library.


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 14, 2008)

So I don't understand. Were you able to order from the web site? Let me know.


----------



## SadeePuri (Aug 15, 2008)

Dhan Guru Nanak Paatshah went to Macca Madina----- does it make Dhan Guru Ji less of a BABA JI/SIKH/GURU JI/BHAGAT/PARBRAHM/SATGURU JI/SAT. Surprise Surprise Surprise!!!!!!!!!

God is all, everywhere!!!!!!!

Sachkhand ----- what place is without it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

all of us who are pointing out who is true sikh or who is not--- how true are we to Guru Ji????? if we still differentiate between people and judge whoOMG is whoOMG!!!!!!!! 

Na Ko Bairi Nahi Begana Sagal Sang Ham Ko Ban Aaee..........

For those of us who consider themselves to be the top notch SIKHS:

eaek dhrisatt kar samasar jaanai jogee keheeai soee



ਬੇਗਮ ਪੁਰਾ ਸਹਰ ਕੋ ਨਾਉ ॥ 
baegam puraa sehar ko naao ||
Baygumpura, 'the city without sorrow', is the name of the town.

ਦੂਖੁ ਅੰਦੋਹੁ ਨਹੀ ਤਿਹਿ ਠਾਉ ॥ 
dhookh andhohu nehee thihi thaao ||
There is no suffering or anxiety there.

ਨਾਂ ਤਸਵੀਸ ਖਿਰਾਜੁ ਨ ਮਾਲੁ ॥ 
naan thasavees khiraaj n maal ||
There are no troubles or taxes on commodities there.

ਖਉਫੁ ਨ ਖਤਾ ਨ ਤਰਸੁ ਜਵਾਲੁ ॥੧॥ 
khouf n khathaa n tharas javaal ||1||
There is no fear, blemish or downfall there. ||1||

ਅਬ ਮੋਹਿ ਖੂਬ ਵਤਨ ਗਹ ਪਾਈ ॥ 
ab mohi khoob vathan geh paaee ||
Now, I have found this most excellent city.

ਊਹਾਂ ਖੈਰਿ ਸਦਾ ਮੇਰੇ ਭਾਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
oohaan khair sadhaa maerae bhaaee ||1|| rehaao ||
There is lasting peace and safety there, O Siblings of Destiny. ||1||Pause||

ਕਾਇਮੁ ਦਾਇਮੁ ਸਦਾ ਪਾਤਿਸਾਹੀ ॥ 
kaaeim dhaaeim sadhaa paathisaahee ||
God's Kingdom is steady, stable and eternal.

ਦੋਮ ਨ ਸੇਮ ਏਕ ਸੋ ਆਹੀ ॥ 
dhom n saem eaek so aahee ||
There is no second or third status; all are equal there.

ਆਬਾਦਾਨੁ ਸਦਾ ਮਸਹੂਰ ॥ 
aabaadhaan sadhaa masehoor ||
That city is populous and eternally famous.

ਊਹਾਂ ਗਨੀ ਬਸਹਿ ਮਾਮੂਰ ॥੨॥ 
oohaan ganee basehi maamoor ||2||
Those who live there are wealthy and contented. ||2||

ਤਿਉ ਤਿਉ ਸੈਲ ਕਰਹਿ ਜਿਉ ਭਾਵੈ ॥ 
thio thio sail karehi jio bhaavai ||
They stroll about freely, just as they please.

ਮਹਰਮ ਮਹਲ ਨ ਕੋ ਅਟਕਾਵੈ ॥ 
meharam mehal n ko attakaavai ||
They know the Mansion of the Lord's Presence, and no one blocks their way.

ਕਹਿ ਰਵਿਦਾਸ ਖਲਾਸ ਚਮਾਰਾ ॥ 
kehi ravidhaas khalaas chamaaraa ||
Says Ravi Daas, the emancipated shoe-maker:

ਜੋ ਹਮ ਸਹਰੀ ਸੁ ਮੀਤੁ ਹਮਾਰਾ ॥੩॥੨॥ 
jo ham seharee s meeth hamaaraa ||3||2||
whoever is a citizen there, is a friend of mine. ||3||2||


If one claims to live in Begumpura then it should not bother that person if a Sikh/Hindu/Muslim/Christian/Whatever goes WHEREVER.............................................................................. MANN DI SHUDDI COMES BY WITH HIS GRACE ONLY . MANN DOESN'T AND CAN'T GAIN MALLICE BY GOING/VISITING TO A DIFFERENT PLACE OF WORSHIP.

THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IS:
DHAN GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI CONTAINS BANI FROM NON-SIKH BHAGATS. GURU JI STAMPED ALL OF GURBANI AS OUR GURU. WE ALL BOW TO GURU BABA JI DHAN GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI........................... SURPRISE SURPRISE SURPRISE: WHO ARE WE 'THE SIKHS' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

a few bhagats from Baba Ji:

Sant Kabir: a Sufi with a hint of hathyoga.
Baba Farid: a Sufi
Bhagat Namdev: Bhagat of :Vithoba(beethla) – a form of Krishna
Bhagat Ravidas: A hindu reformer
Bhagat Trilochan: Bhagat Namdev's friend, A Krishan Bhagat 
Bhagat Jaidev: A Hindu Brahmin
Bhagat Ramanand : A Hindu(Brahmin) reformer
Bhagat Dhanna: A simple Jatt, who believed a Pundit's word and his unshakable belief took him across.
Bhagat Pipa: A devotee of Godess Bhavani
Bhagat Parmanand: A Vishnu Devotee
Bhagat Bhikhan: A Sufi


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Aug 15, 2008)

Dear Sister,

So far das is unable to find the book in stock for same.If yourself could send das your phone number by personal message.Das will be able to explain it correctly.


----------

